# 240 gallon,55 gallon,30 gallon combo



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Not to good of a picture.Im still setting it up,and getting the rest of the filters and heaters,and decor etc..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

on the bottem are 2 compressus about 5 inches each.Thats what frank id them as.

the top will house my pygos soon,I am in the middle of redoing all 6 of my tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one massive tank








What are the dimensions? And how many fish are going to live in there?

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn that tank looks like it's about 9' long. How many pygos are you putting in there???

Joe


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks glad you guys like the big tank.

it's 96x24x25

It will house
5 natti's
3 cariba
3 piraya
3 terns

thats 2 extra then the 20 gallon per fish rule,but I think it will be fine,Iv housed 8 red belly in a 125 before with no problems


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> ... it's 96x24x25 ...










Very nice tank!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

i like the way it is set up







that big tank is awesome


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new tank :nod: ...!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice new tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet setup


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Awesome! I like that setup. I want to consolidate all of my tank into one room as well. BUT, my wife will veto stating it looks like a petstore.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 11, 2004)

MStiers said:


> Awesome! I like that setup. I want to consolidate all of my tank into one room as well. BUT, my wife will veto stating it looks like a petstore.


 I know how you feel, brother! My wife thinks it's an abatoir!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

thats my dream when i get my own place......one big motherfuckin tank


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

AWESOME TANKS MAN!!


----------

